# Lynch ambulance



## Nshadows (Aug 12, 2012)

Does anyone have anything to say about lynch ambulance? Im stoked to have a second intrview with them, but id like to know about peoples personal experiences with the company both good and bad! Thanks guys!:beerchug::beerchug::beerchug:


----------



## Imacho (Aug 12, 2012)

Nshadows said:


> Does anyone have anything to say about lynch ambulance? Im stoked to have a second intrview with them, but id like to know about peoples personal experiences with the company both good and bad! Thanks guys!:beerchug::beerchug::beerchug:



Never worked there. But talking with other employees, not good.


----------



## Nshadows (Aug 12, 2012)

Isnt it smart to know who your working for before you commute 40 miles?.
Theres no negative side to getting information. That was not a useful comment at all.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 12, 2012)

L - Love
Y - Your
N - Nasty
C - Con (valescence)
H - Home

Never worked for em, just thought I'd share.  Any job is better than no job and many IFT jobs are what you make of em.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 12, 2012)

Jambi said:


> L - Love
> Y - Your
> N - Nasty
> C - Con (valescence)
> ...




Yea, but there's names for companies besides the Lynch Mob. After all, who wants to be a Care Bear? h34r:


I'll reserve comment on the current iteration of Lynch as it's been about 5 years since I've worked there and my understanding is that most of the upper management has been changed since I left. 

However, one thing about IFT vs 911 in Orange County. Orange County is bizarroland where the only companies with paramedics currently are the fire departments and Mercy Air. Most nursing homes call their IFT provider instead of 911 for just about anything. As such, there's a decent amount of medical pathology in IFT work, but not a lot of trauma. Also, since all of the ambulance services are EMT only, on an IFT call you're the one deciding to call 911 for paramedics or transport lights and sirens to the hospital, whereas every 911 call gets a paramedic unit from the local fire department, who will often arrive first.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 12, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Orange County is bizarroland where the only companies with paramedics currently are the fire departments and Mercy Air.



This is the only think that needs to be known about EMS in OC...


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Aug 12, 2012)

Does anyone know why it is that way? Has it always been as such?


----------



## Jambi (Aug 12, 2012)

I don't know the history, but it's been that way for as long as I can remember.

The OC is split up into areas as far as ambulance providers.  Doctors, Care, Lynch, etc...911 gets called and you get a fire engine and a private ambulance.  If deemed ALS, FD medic jumps onto the ambulance and transports with the patient and crew.  :rofl:


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Aug 12, 2012)

LA County Fire operates the same way.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 12, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> LA County Fire operates the same way.


...but the private companies in LA can run paramedic units.


----------



## TRSpeed (Aug 12, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> ...but the private companies in LA can run paramedic units.



They still have to call 911 for ALS even though they are a medic unit. All ALS units in la county do is simple ift. Which is stupid.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Aug 12, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> ...but the private companies in LA can run paramedic units.


They do, but they are primarily IFT. There are not many dedicated private ALS medic rigs devoted to 911, mostly as support. Even then, their scope is limited compared to a LA county fire medic.

 I'm really curious as to why OC has abolished private medics and if it has always been that way.


----------



## terrible one (Aug 12, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> I'm really curious as to why OC has abolished private medics and if it has always been that way.



FD Unions


----------



## Medic496 (Sep 13, 2012)

Lynch is a great company is is really growing.   I hear they really try to take care of the employees, working with thier school schedule.  I have heard they have a new manager that came from the EMS agency and he is going to bring Paramedics to the company.   My sister works there and I hope to also once I finish school.


----------

